# Android, Change contact style (numbers, address order)



## Frick (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey hey.

Android 6.01, Sony Z3.

So I have the language set to English (UK), because I prefer it that way (because people don't translate anymore). The problem this creates is that the fields in my contacts gets a UK style (I assume) instead of a Swedish style. A Swedish address should be

First Last
Homeroad 1
12345 Postal code

No need for counties or anything, but now the postal code and city is switched. Numbers go from being either a long number to some kind of US thing I guess with lots of spaces in weird places.

In short, can I set the language to one thing and location to another? Like in Windows?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## lorraine walsh (Aug 30, 2016)

It should be possible to change the language other than your default location. This Sony support article describes the step by step procedure.
http://support.sonymobile.com/global-en/xperiaz3/userguide/Phone-language/#


----------

